# Tri / splashed litter (image heavy)



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

This litter is now 14 weeks old but i've been without a computer until now so have only just been able to upload pictures to photobucket.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OHHH Man!!! Gosh! Need a drool cup here. First, I love tri-colored mice. Second, they have got such adorable ears. Third, They're markings are nice! They is so cute that the one has pink eyes. Lovely mice, really lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely and very good photos to boot. The does in the last two pix are very pretty


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

where are you based? are you in the uk and are you going to the manchester show? I really want a tri .... Will take a buck if you have no spare does


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm in Reading Berkshire. I don't show as don't have show quality mice, I also don't drive so wouldn't be able to get to any shows. I'm just breeding for myself really and trying to improve their type. I don't have any tricolours available at the moment. I do have two splashed female babies tho but they do have really small ears and are more pet quality. They are not ready to leave for a few weeks yet though.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok I am so jealous!


----------

